# صور للعذاء مريم فى احدى الكنائس بلبنان



## ارووجة (23 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## assia (23 سبتمبر 2006)

ياااااااااااااي أختي الصور أروع من ان توصف في كلمات العقل يعجز عن وصف روعتها


----------



## ارووجة (23 سبتمبر 2006)

مرسي اختي على مرورك الطيب


----------



## assia (23 سبتمبر 2006)

not at all sister :yahoo:


----------



## fadsnet (23 سبتمبر 2006)

thank you so much


----------



## ارووجة (23 سبتمبر 2006)

مرسي  fadsnet على مرورك الطيب


----------



## Coptic Man (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*الصور مذهلة فعلا يا ارووجة 

الرب يباركك ويعوضك *


----------



## ارووجة (23 سبتمبر 2006)

مرسي الك اخي


----------



## meme85 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*صور جميلة جدا يا ارووجة فعلا صور رائعة , شكرا ليكي*


----------



## ارووجة (5 أكتوبر 2006)

مرسي ليكي حبوبة ^_^


----------



## †gomana† (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*ميرسي ع الصور الجميلة دى يااروجة *
*ربنا معاكى*


----------



## FIRAS (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*ميرسي كتير على الصور ارووجه*


----------



## ارووجة (13 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرسي  ياغاليين جومانا وفراس على مروركم


----------



## ابن الفادي (18 يناير 2007)

*الاجمل من الصور لما تشوفي مسيحيين لبنان 
لما يخرجو الشوارع وحاملين الشمع وصور العذراء 
في عيدها مقدرش اقلكم جمال المنظر دة بيبقي 
قد اي وخاصة بالليل  بصراحة شئ يقرح القلب *


----------



## Fady4Jesus (14 فبراير 2007)

صور روعة.......يا لنعمة الله الفائقة


----------



## ابن العذراء (14 فبراير 2007)

صور جامده قوى ربنا معاك وجبلنا صور جديده انشا الله


----------



## jesuslove1j (19 فبراير 2007)

بجد تعزية عظيمة رربنا يبارك  حياتك


----------



## †السريانيه† (21 فبراير 2007)

صور جميلة جدا 
شكراا ليكي​


----------



## نعمة (21 فبراير 2007)

©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـــ¤©§¤°حل وووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ¤©§¤°حلوو وو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو° ¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــ¤©§¤ °حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ــ¤©§ ¤°حلوو°¤§© 
مشكووووووو وووووووووو ووووور 
مشكووووووو ووووووووور 
مشكووووووو ووور


----------



## ارووجة (21 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ليكم ياغاليين
ربنا يبارككم ^_^


----------



## maiada (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور للعذاء مريم فى احدى الكنائس بلبنان*

شفاعتك يا ام الله
الرب يباركك مرسي


----------



## ارووجة (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور للعذاء مريم فى احدى الكنائس بلبنان*

ويباركك اختي ^_^


----------



## @JOJO@ (17 أبريل 2009)

صور حلوة اوي شكرا يا ارووجة لتعبك وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أبريل 2009)

جميله جدااااااااااا
ميرسى يا ارووجه​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أبريل 2009)

جمال اووووى يا ارووجه 

ميررررسى على الصور
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 أبريل 2009)

*صور اول مرة اشوفها
بركة صلواتها تكون معنا امين
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## SALVATION (22 أبريل 2009)

_يا امى دايما حسينك وشيفينك صلى من اجلنا_
_شكرا كتييير ارووجة_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## amad_almalk (23 أبريل 2009)

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىى علي اروو جه

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أبريل 2009)

صور جميله فعلا



ميرسى كتيير ارووجه على الصور الرائعه​


----------



## @JOJO@ (24 أبريل 2009)

صور جميلة يا ارووجة وتسلم ايدك


----------

